# Custom In Wall 200g Acrylic Build



## kingfishbrian (Apr 3, 2008)

I am a semi-pro acrylic fabricator and reef aquarium enthusiast. About two weeks ago, I walked into my local reptile store, Zookeeper in Austin, Texas. I spoke with David and Carlos after seeing their in store pdf display. They gave me some great info and directed me here for research. I read for 20-30 Hours in almost one sitting and decided to build my first Viv. I read all of the care sheets and printed out the what not to do page and posted it in my shop for later reference. ( I still got GF all over the hand that was glove-less  ) 

I love movies that give you the ending first and work backwards, so here it goes.


----------



## kingfishbrian (Apr 3, 2008)

I began by building the tank and stand. 
1) I purchased material for the stand from Austin's Fine Lumber and plywood. I bought one sheet of white oak and one sheet of S. American Lyptis wood. I also picked up about 10 board feet of distressed walnut that I handed picked myself. The cost was about $225-$250 with polyurethane, sandpaper etc.










2) To build the tank, I went to my local Regal Plastics and purchased two 4x8 sheets of 3/4" acrylic. I have a lot of experience with the "personality" of wet acrylic, so I decided to spare no expense and go with the thickest stuff I could afford. The cost for the two sheets, a 16oz bottle of weld-on #4, some E string guitar wire, and a solvent applicator, and two sheets (2x4) of Black Eggcrate was $800
The tank is 48" L x 32" x 32"










3) The most common issue with false bottoms, according to my research, is not being strong enough. I build this one out of 1/4 acrlylic and laminated it with black eggcrate. Afterwards, i wrapped it and cable tied fiberglass window screen to it.




















4) Background: This vivarium is built to be a room divider between my office and my warehouse space (don't worry, i keep the warehouse at 74 F) This proposed a major design challenge. In aquaria, we use the term "aquascaping" so I guess the challenge was in the "terrascape"??? With a 3 side viewable viv, there just isn't much room to hide stuff. So I plumbed 3 bulkheads in the bottom, next to one of the short sides. The large hole is for the hummidifier (just for wow factor when company comes over) and the two small holes are for an eheim 2213.










5) Planting etc.: I am very lucky to have two great stores here in Austin. One is called The Great Outdoors, and the other is called Its a Jungle. I was able to purchase all of my plants locally. i haven't bought any jewel orchids yet, but i got afew of the "acceptable" species on pitcher plants and sundews, as well as all of the epiphytes from the genus ( T. something??)


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

That is incredible for a first viv! Is it mounted in a wall or something? It looks like it is viewable from two sides... Let me know when you're ready to add frogs. I have four or five leuc juvies that are ready to go - they still might need time in quarantine/nursery tank tho'... Or see one of the board sponsors and check the classifieds for a group of frogs you like. 

(Small edit: Just saw the 2nd post on the construction... Did you know that David used to manage It's a Jungle, too?)


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Very impressive! I like the picture frame approach. I wouldn't get anything that climbs glass unless you feel like daily cleanings...


----------



## kingfishbrian (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Carlos, and I appreciate your help. I figure I will let this baby grow in for a while before stocking it with frogs. I know that it is preferable to pick your species first and build the tank later, but I am not sure what I want to go with yet. Obviously, I will need a species that does well in groups. I would like to put 8-16 frogs of the same species. Or I would do a pair of some disgustingly expensive rare frogs and try to propagate them. Whatever way I go, I would like to get some of your auratus to get used to keeping pdfs, then move them to a 30g tank that I my business partner and I are going to build. I guess the first step is to get some fruit fly cultures and start getting used to the process.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, absolutely get the fruit fly thing down before you get your frogs - but it is actually fairly simple and you just need to be diligent about it... 

There has also been talk about a frogger group meeting sometime soonish... We just need to pick a date, I suppose...


----------



## kingfishbrian (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool, i'm in for the meeting. We can meet at my shop on burnet rd. If no other venue is available.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful tank, welcome to the forums!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so when ever your ready come on over to florida and build me one of those bad boys!!! pLEASE


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

AH beautiful viv! After we chastised you for posting this in the beginner forum you delivered the build journal. Thanks! Incredible work especially for a first-time build, experienced in acrylic or not your work is amazing.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW...I don't really think there is much else to say...great job, I don't think I'll ever be that good


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks awesome! Any updates?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Beautiful job

Your so lucky to have 2 local resources.

Make sure you keep us updated as It grows in and you select inhabitants.


----------



## atchleyj (Jun 20, 2008)

tkromer said:


> AH beautiful viv! After we chastised you for posting this in the beginner forum you delivered the build journal. Thanks! Incredible work especially for a first-time build, experienced in acrylic or not your work is amazing.



agrEED
this is awsome, BTW 800 BUCKS for basic parts, holy [email protected], i wish i had your job. Excellent job! let me know if you want to put some azureus in there, i just got some out of the water (ootw) a week ago. and congrats on jjoining the hobby, one you get past the FF's its great. and BTW this is the best site to find any answer to every question about darts you can think of.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a very nice set up


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I love this viv!!! You did a great job. It is really nice to get plants locally so you can see what you have to work with. How are your temps and humidity? What did you use for the top?

P.S. Welcome to the forums.


Ian


----------

